# Please help me setup my router's QoS



## Lightbreaker (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello and good day. I hope I am in the right sub-category.

I have this new DSL line and it is bundled with a custom-firmware(?) Prolink H5004N Router from the ISP.

I would like to setup QoS because having 4 WiFi devices (3 phones, 1 laptop) + 1 PC in LAN, my ping while playing online games goes up to 4,000ms if someone goes streaming or downloading. My DSL line is has a 384kbps downstream and 190kbps upstream (the cheapest line that I can afford for now).

However, my router's settings page is I think very simplified, and here's the whole QoS settings page (picture attached). I would like to ask for some help, I would really just like to control YouTube, Facebook Video and some other streaming services in those connected smartphones.

I would highly appreciate any help, and will answer further questions. Thank you very much!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Sorry to say but 384/192kbps isn't enough bandwidth to support all of those devices. Its barely enough to support one.

You would set a static ip for your pc and set it as the highest and don't bother with the rest.

You aren't going to see any difference though.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Set outbound priority to highest, and in the top section select the physical port your machine is attached to, or specify the machine's IP.


----------

